# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Sah Ismailin Kizilbas Ordusu BITMEDI! BITMEZ!!!! KIZIL KURTLAR

## anau



----------

